# fuck the police



## Mouse (Mar 24, 2008)

I really mean it this time.


fucking hell. 


if i end up in shackles and cuffs again in my lifetime i'm gonna start smashing heads.


anyone wanna donate to the "save Mouse from jail fund" please let me know. it'd be awesome.


*runs off to curse at the sky*


----------



## Mouse (Mar 24, 2008)

yeeeaaah. warrants, mostly. i went out the other night with a friend and woke up in the passenger seat of his car looked up and saw I was surrounded by cops. came within 5 seconds of getting let go until they came back with an old charge from the next state down. 

now all the money i've been saving is going to go to the fucking courts which means i'm stuck in this shit hole for another god damn year or more.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 24, 2008)

fuuuuck... that sucks... sorry to hear that.


----------



## Jay_md (Mar 24, 2008)

just go hide somewheres on the other side of the country for awhile

it'll work itself out that way :mrgreen:


----------



## Mouse (Mar 24, 2008)

I would but I'm trying hard to get my driver's lisence back. 


i don't know how much it's all gonna cost in the end but so far I had to put up $500 bail to get outta jail.


----------



## Dillinger (Mar 24, 2008)

I'll bust ya out if you can't find the cash Mouse...


----------



## Mouse (Mar 25, 2008)

haha.

I'm gonna try to work it out. luckily right now I'm a full time student so this means I've got banging health care which means I can start seeing a drug/alc counselor which will look good on my judgment day. 

thank god for Norfolk Southern health plans. The rail road saves my ass, yet again.

i'm just mostly pissed cuz I was working on saving money for a lawyer and working all this out over the summer when I wasn't so busy with school... but no, had to get busted too soon.  oh well.


----------



## Immortal dirty Squirrel (Mar 25, 2008)

Fuck em'
Good luck indeed.
When making decisions remeber that you are dealing with a big ugly demon ooze monster that wants to eat your soul...


----------



## Dillinger (Mar 25, 2008)

Ah yes...
We all know the ooze monster quite well.
Which is why we've got to find a loophole for Mouse to slip through. If she gets in shackles I'm going to take it as an omen for where I'm headed, I simply can't have that.


----------



## skunkpit (Mar 25, 2008)

the ooze monster is also very patient...


----------



## RandomRaccoon (Mar 25, 2008)

Does anyone know how much training cops actually have??? And what?
Its not like there fucking ninjas or somthing...


----------



## Mouse (Mar 25, 2008)

ArrowInOre said:


> Widerstand said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Arrow can everyone just move in with you?
> ...





aw but this means my rat isn't welcome


----------



## Dillinger (Mar 25, 2008)

Mouse said:


> ArrowInOre said:
> 
> 
> > Widerstand said:
> ...



Least you have a rat!
The guy I travel and play music with said if I ever get a rodent (aside from a ferret) he'd either kill it or let it loose as he thinks they're the most disgusting vile creatures to walk the earth.
-sigh-
So I'm rat-less.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 27, 2008)

i'll never understand how people can dislike rats.

my last rat woulda kicked that cats ass. this one, not so much. she's a lil sissy.


----------



## Mouse (Apr 7, 2008)

I totally understand. I wasn't implying you dislike rats, I was talking about Dills travel buddy.


----------



## Shade (Apr 8, 2008)

i used to have a ferrit named roxy, never had a rat though, ferrits are more energetic and pet-like


----------



## Mouse (Apr 15, 2008)

i'd love a ferritt but I have a big soft spot for rats


----------

